# vigoratus vestri per mihi, vestri angelus



## char2006

i realy want to know what it means not just the words seperately but translated properly and a txt


----------



## araceli

Moderator's note:
I am moving this thread to the Other languages forum.


----------



## char2006

thanks soz


----------



## Anne345

impossible, it is not a correct latin sentence !


----------



## char2006

or at least somthing close to it


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

It is very difficult to make sense of, given that it is not a correct sentence.  My try:

"Invigorated of you through me, your angel"

The "you" and "your" are plural, and the "per mihi" is not grammatically correct.  It should be "per me".  The genitive "vestri" also doesn't make a lot of sense.  The fact that there is no verb (and it is hard to fit one in) makes it even more complicated.  Perhaps "I am" could go at the beginning.


----------

